# Hypno and GERD?



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I haven't been over here in a while, but right now I'm thinking about my GERD which has been really bothering me. (I got a BAD stomach flu and ever since the vomiting seems like the GERD has been lots worse!) And I was thinking... if hypno can help with the spasms in my gut, can they help with the spasms in my esophageal sphincter, or whatever it is that is lets the stomach nasties wash up into my throat?Any thoughts?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Luna, I dunno. I'm thinking Eric might know, or Mike. You could try maybe e-mailing either or both of them and asking. I don't recall reading anything specific about GERD and hypno, but with me.... that ain't saying much.







Try dropping them a line.







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Luna,I would talk to your doctor and describe what is going on with you, to make sure you are OK.I do know there are studies where HT does help with dyspepsia and certainly it may help you deal with your tummy spasms, etc. If the doc checks you out, and everything is OK with you, then certainly, it won't hurt to use the HT as an adjunct to whatever your doc suggests, but NEVER as a substitute. After you have talked to your doc, you may want to email Mike, (TimeLineServices###aol.com) as he would have the proper expertise of knowing what he has done with patients having your symptoms.Hope this helps.


----------

